#ubuntu-news 2009-03-09
<joey> boredandblogging, ping
<joey> boredandblogging, unping will email
<MTecknology> joey: hi
<joey> hi MTecknology
<MTecknology> joey: ya, blow me off for 20min and see what I have say to you -_-
<MTecknology> :P
<MTecknology> how are ya?
<joey> Good thanks...just finishing my number port
<MTecknology> ?
<joey> ported my office number off skype and onto ooma
<MTecknology> fun
<MTecknology> funny
<MTecknology> joey: do you know if metcalfe is around?
<joey> MTecknology, no. He's in the UK. He went home hours ago
<MTecknology> oh - he made a comment on a bug less than a minute ago
<MTecknology> 2min*
<MTecknology> he commented about 11sec before me
<joey> hmm guess he's working late
<joey> I only talk to him in the morning because I know it's his afternoon
#ubuntu-news 2009-03-10
<MTecknology> joey: how's your day been going?
#ubuntu-news 2009-03-11
<joey> boredandblogging, will you be at UDS?
<Tumie> tyche: do you live in arizona ?
<Tumie> or was that johnc4510
<tyche> Tumie: Both of us do.  He's in the south. I'm in the South Central.
<Tumie> tyche: i watched a programm called "animal cops phoenix",, it is about the arizona humaine sociaty (or something like that)
<Tumie> the AHS..
<tyche> Yep.  You had it right.  We get some nasty stuff out here.
<tyche> Like a cat that fell into cholla cactus.  It ended up with spines all over it.  Took the doctor hours to remove them all.  The cat lived.
<Tumie> do you also work for the AHS ?
<tyche> No.  I was an AutoCAD draftsman.  I'm now retired.
<Tumie> draftsman ?
<tyche> Now, I sit at home and watch movies on a wide screen computer monitor.
<Tumie> XD
<tyche> Everything that's made has a drawing to show how it's made.  That's the sort of thing I did, was make the drawings.
<Tumie> ok, but i need to sleep now..
<Tumie> it is 23:21 here..
<Tumie> a bit late..
<tyche> AutoCAD is a computer program that makes it easier to create the drawings and do editing.
<tyche> Night, Tumie
<Tumie> i know AutoCAD :0
<Tumie> tomorrow school :|
<tyche> School is GOOD!
<Tumie> 9:20 AM until 5:10 PM ... and that is awfull!
<tyche> (So says the teacher's son)
<tyche> Been there, done that.  While raising 3 kids
<Tumie> normally it is 8:30 AM until 2:20 / 3:30 PM ..
<Tumie> so this is a long day..
<Tumie> bye
<tyche> Get your rest
<Tumie> maybe i will speak you tomorrow, i will wake up at 5:30 GMT... i'm online at around 6:00 GMT..
<Tumie> so, that is still a normal time for you XD
<tyche> 6:00 GMT would be 23:00 the previous day for me.
<tyche> I'm 7 hours behind UTC (GMT, no daylight savings time)
#ubuntu-news 2009-03-12
<Tumie> tyche: are you still here ? :)
<sayakb> boredandblogging: 'ello!
<boredandblogging> sayakb: ok, I think the easiest way to do this if you have something in mind that you want to post
<boredandblogging> then I can show you how to do it
<sayakb> maybe there is..
<sayakb> ubuntu India today started its new forums
<sayakb> http://forum.ubuntu-in.info/
<sayakb> so, would that fit in?
<boredandblogging> first, I would suggest adding it to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList
<boredandblogging> is there an existing india forum?
<sayakb> this is the official forum
<sayakb> the previous one was unfortunately negotiated and 'crashed'
<joey> boredandblogging, I forgot to ask you... what Languages besides English do you speak?
 * joey is the curious sort.
<boredandblogging> just out of curiosity, why not use the ubuntu-in domain?
<boredandblogging> joey: unfortunately, I'm too much of an idiot, so no :-)
<joey> lol
<sayakb> boredandblogging: ubuntu-in.info and ubuntu-in.org are both ubuntu-India's registered domains
<sayakb> forum link updated
<boredandblogging> sayakb: cool, i think it be informative to include more than just the forum link
<boredandblogging> something about the Indian loco
<boredandblogging> maybe a little history?
<boredandblogging> how big it is
<boredandblogging> plans for the future, etc, etc
<boredandblogging> could be nice exposure for the LoCo
<sayakb> I'd have to consult the loco admins in that case :)
<sayakb> yes, would surely be
<boredandblogging> sayakb: excellent, come up with something, then I'll walk you through posting it
<sayakb> super! I'll do someting shortly (tomorrow) and would show the abstract
<boredandblogging> sayakb: sounds good
<joey> I think I remember svaksha saying there was a lot of controversy in the Indian LoCo... but I could be mistaken
<boredandblogging> svaksha: ping
<sayakb> I'm not much of a LoCo creature, so I am the least informed one :)
<joey> wow, svaksha even put her REAL picture up on LP. Impressive.
<sayakb> ..and from my other area of Ubuntu work, I cant reproduce anything that can be considered as news except for this 40 page error log on watchdog.. :-/
<Tumie> at 22:00 - 23:00 PM GMT, i'm watching Animal Cops Phoenix :p
#ubuntu-news 2009-03-14
<cody-somerville> Is pycon appropriate for the Ubuntu Fridge Calendar?
<cody-somerville> I'm thinking of deleting the event.
<cody-somerville> also, I can't edit the calendar page
<cody-somerville> mdke, joey, boredandblogging ^^
<mdke> I guess it doesn't hurt to have it there
<mdke> python has a special place in Ubuntu's heart, i guess
<cody-somerville> Where do we draw the line though?
<cody-somerville> mdke, It isn't a Ubuntu event
<mdke> I know. I don't think we need to worry too much about drawing the line, broadly the calendar should hav events that the ubuntu community could be interested i
<mdke> so we can be over-inclusive rather than under-inclusive, IMO
 * johnc4510 greets all
#ubuntu-news 2009-03-15
<Tumie> tyche: i'm accepted as member of the dutch documentation team :D
<Tumie> tyche: i'm now official a part of the dutch Ubuntu loco team
<tyche> Congratulations.  I saw that you were also part of the documentation team.  Congratulations on both.
<Tumie> tyche: i'm part of the documentation team, and the dutch version of the fridge.. (called ¨Het Prikbord" .. "The Clipboard" )
<tyche> That's great, Tumie.  You're moving right along, there.
<johnc4510> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #133 is out:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue133
<cody-somerville> w00t
<johnc4510> :)
#ubuntu-news 2010-03-21
<johnc4510> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #185 is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue185
<BalSak> hi guys. who can I poke to make a suggestion for the fridge, full-circle or other ubuntu-friendly news items?
<AnnonYmouse> an "Open Source School", running Ubuntu all-round: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEkSmcnlCeA
#ubuntu-news 2011-03-14
<akgraner> hmmm  I'll see what all I can find out this week...I'm back from pycon and getting caught up...:-)
#ubuntu-news 2011-03-17
<shadeslayer> hey so would someone mirror this story on ubuntu-news : http://dot.kde.org/2011/03/11/confkdein-project-neon-returns-bleeding-edge-kde-software
<pleia2> seems pretty far off-topic for ubuntu-news, but I can add it to our list of urls for UWN (might even be off-topic for that, but I can put it in the consideration pool :))
<pleia2> (others feel free to chime in, my word is by no means official)
<shadeslayer> pleia2: seeing how it's a ubuntu oriented project, how is it off-topic? :)
<pleia2> shadeslayer: if we posted about every upstream event and project our work would never be done :)
<shadeslayer> Upstream? :O
<shadeslayer> pleia2: this is all downstream Ubuntu work :D
<shadeslayer> s/ubuntu/kubuntu :D
<pleia2> project neon isn't a kde project?
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> it's a Kubuntu Project
<pleia2> it looks like it's a project to contribute to kde developed by some kubuntu folks
<pleia2> their docs are confusing then :(
<shadeslayer> yes, but it's primarily a old kubuntu project that was revived
<shadeslayer> it's sort of the other way round :P
<shadeslayer> Neon is a Kubuntu Project that can be used to contribute to upstream KDE
<shadeslayer> alongwith other stuff such as checking out new features
<pleia2> yeah, the article is pretty confusing then
<pleia2> anyway, I'll wait on some others weighing in with their thoughts :)
 * pleia2 is at work anyway, no time to post it at this moment
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> thanks tho :)
#ubuntu-news 2011-03-18
<pleia2> adding https://lists.canonical.com/archives/ubuntu-website/2011-March/001143.html to the fridge
<pleia2> nhandler: we both posted :(
<pleia2> I guess I'll delete mine
 * pleia2 sighs
<pleia2> nhandler: can you please look in here before posting next time? :)
<nhandler> pleia2: I would have if I had IRC access at the time. I was still at school, so rather limited (I did reply to the email saying I would add it though). Sorry for the duplication of work
<pleia2> nhandler: ah ok, I had mine posted before you replied to the thread (I started working on it as soon as I let it through the moderation queue)
<zkriesse> nhandler: Hey dude, you wouldn't happen to know where S-Fox resides on IRC would ya?
<nhandler> pleia2: Cheater ;)
<pleia2> zkriesse: #ubuntu-beginners, but she's not online 24/7
<zkriesse> pleia2: Hmmm..always thought s/he was a he
<nhandler> zkriesse: ##ufbt as well
<zkriesse> nhandler: I'm not allowed to go there :P
<nhandler> Anyway, this is a bit off-topic for here ;)
#ubuntu-news 2011-03-20
<pleia2> yay, s-fox added an interview, we shall see if the category works \o/
<nhandler> pleia2: It didn't :(
<nhandler> akgraner: Can you run: /msg chanserv flags #ubuntu-news *!*@*/ubuntu.member.* +votiA
#ubuntu-news 2012-03-12
<akgraner> pleia2, adding my sections now :-)
<akgraner> just logged back in :-)
<cprofitt> akgraner and pleia2 -- did you already change the googledoc to next week?
<cprofitt> what is the process moving from the Google doc?
<akgraner> I haven't
<akgraner> cprofitt, are you in the wiki now?\
<akgraner> if so let me know when you are out
<cprofitt> no... not on the wiki
<cprofitt> just the Google Doc
<Silverlion> akgraner: hey there misses news ;)
<akgraner> Silverlion, hi
<cprofitt> looks like you guys remove stuff from the Google doc as you build the release?
<akgraner> ok I'l jumping into the wiki then - thanks
<akgraner> cprofitt, yet once the summaries are done they get moved over
<cprofitt> cool...
<cprofitt> and those get moved to the wiki?
<akgraner> yep
<akgraner> pleia2, hey is it ok to add a summary and link to the interview I did with jono?
<akgraner> stats are in
<akgraner> saving now
<akgraner> cprofitt, totally misread your earlier question
<akgraner> so what happens is the links go to the gdoc - then once all the summaries are complete they get moved to the wiki.  then a couple people (at different times to avoid conflict errors) proof it
<akgraner> the someone publishes on Monday
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> sounds like a solid process
<akgraner> we hope so :-)
<cprofitt> hey jalcine
<cprofitt> akgraner: ping
<akgraner> cprofitt, pong
<cprofitt> just curious if you know about a question concerning UDS travel arrangements
<cprofitt> I am looking at available flights on Sunday -- they are costing ~ $100 more than on Saturday
<cprofitt> and getting me in very late...
<cprofitt> would Canonical cover a room if I flew in on Saturday?
<cprofitt> I just don't want to ask the question if you already know the answer is no
<james_w> cprofitt, if you are being sponsored I expect the answer is "yes, if the room is less than the difference in flights" but you probably should confirm that
<cprofitt> james_w: thanks; I will contact them then
<cprofitt> I suspected, but was not sure
<cprofitt> they have some screwed up times leaving my city
<akgraner> cprofitt, just talk to Marianna :-)
<akgraner> +what james_w just said :-)
<cprofitt> thanks akgraner
<akgraner> cprofitt, yw - sorry for the delay in answering - was looking at another desktop
<Silverlion> cprofitt: how are you doing?
<cprofitt> Silverlion: good, you?
<Silverlion> pretty tired at 03.15 AM on a job :D
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> I will be like that in the morning as well I think
<Silverlion> cprofitt: looking forward to have three days off duty in like 5 hrs from now and a warm bed waiting for me ;)
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> dholbach: Do you know how I can setup listadmin? It asks for a mailman user/pass and I dont think I have one? I would love to us this to admin the lists I already work with which is a few
<dholbach> hang on - I'll send in PM
<bkerensa> excellent
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> I'll be releasing UWN in a bit
<pleia2> I can do it next week too, but the week after that I'll be traveling so it's going to be tricky (I have no idea what the hotel internet will be like)
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue256
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: Maybe you can put something like UDS registration just opened! The UDS registration form is now open. UDS is an open event, which brings together Canonical engineers, community members, partners, upstream representatives, and cloud specialist, in an environment of active debate. #[taken from the UDS webpage]. You can check more on http://uds.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: unfortunately by next week it won't be "just opened"
<benonsoftware> By any chance does anyone know where the next UDS will be? (I know the city isn't chosen yet but country?)
<pleia2> but I can put text in the general section of the newsletter for next week so folks know
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: Yep, can be something general about UDS.
<pleia2> benonsoftware: no, Mark sometimes announces it at the end of the previous UDS (so he'd announce it in Oakland) but not always
<JoseeAntonioR> so, maybe people can attend remotely :)
<benonsoftware> pleia2: Ok, thanks
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: ok, added it to our prep google doc at http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<pleia2> thanks :)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: no prob. I'll be looking around for any links of interest :)
<pleia2> great, thank you!
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: and what about adding the IRCops class log?
<JoseeAntonioR> if there is one, of course
<Myrtti> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/03/12/%23ubuntu-classroom.html
<pleia2> Myrtti: if you'd like to write a blurb about the class introducing it and explaining the value of the class, blah blah, we can link it up on the ubuntu classroom blog
<pleia2> (I can write something too, but it won't be today)
<Myrtti> yeah, I'll see what I can do, my week is really full though
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> then we'll include that blog post in UWN
<pleia2> doesn't need to be long
<Myrtti> laundry, flight, engagement ring design session, drive to see inlaws, need to blog for a geek girl blog.
<Myrtti> but I'll try
<pleia2> designing your own, yay!
<bkerensa> Myrtti: If you get real tired let me know and I can summarize a little blurb of your wonderful class and blog it
<pleia2> my fiance surprised me with a custom ring, I felt bad just pulling his off the shelf but I fail at creativity and he didn't want anything fancy
<pleia2> bkerensa: if you could submit the summary to the classroom blog we'd really appreciate it
<pleia2> (I can give you an account there, I think)
<Myrtti> anyway, silly late and Top Gear
<bkerensa> lol another acctr
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> sure is this for next issue?
<pleia2> sooner the better
<pleia2> mostly just so we can get people the logs out on planet
<pleia2> I'll write it on friday if no one else gets to it
<bkerensa> Ill get to it today
<pleia2> bkerensa: ok, just let me know if you want me to post it (email to lyz@ubuntu.com) or give me your wordpress.com account name and I can add you directly as an author
<bkerensa> Myrtti: do you want to be named in the blurb by nick or real_name?
<Myrtti> either/both or combination works
<jalcine> Thanks everyone for another smashing release!
<pleia2> bkerensa: invite sent to blog
<Myrtti> bkerensa: I'll be happy to help, ping me if/when needed
<pleia2> and you'll want to link to http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/03/12/%23ubuntu-classroom.html#t19:59
<pleia2> (that takes you to the beginning of the class, rather than chatter before :))
<bkerensa> Myrtti: Do you have a short bio for the post? (if you want that included)
<bkerensa> pleia2: any thoughts for a catchy headline ;p
<pleia2> bkerensa: oh no, I'm terrible at those
<pleia2> see the title of the last blog post, that's mine
<pleia2> :P
<bkerensa> pleia2: IRC Operator Class: IRC Basics & Working With Network Services, Aliases and more!
<pleia2> sure :)
<Myrtti> Fuchs: huu.
<Myrtti> ehrm
<bkerensa> Myrtti: https://ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com/2012/03/12/irc-operator-class-irc-basics-working-with-network-services-aliases-and-more/
<bkerensa> pleia2: ^
<bkerensa> wow that url is so not SEO friendly
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> bkerensa: thanks :)
<bkerensa> no problem
<bkerensa> pleia2: internet is going to be epic horrible at uds right?
<bkerensa> =/
<pleia2> bkerensa: in the rooms it'll be terrible, but in the conference area it's usually great
<bkerensa> pleia2: oh nice :D at OSCON it doesnt matter where you be.... Internet is just impossible.... it also seems like the cell tower gets bogged down
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> so a week of nearly no internet unless I decide to stay up late and do e-mail when I get home
#ubuntu-news 2012-03-13
<dholbach> good morning
<Myrtti> morning
<silverlion> hi there
<nlsthzn> o/ silverlion
<silverlion> how is it going nlsthzn ?
<nlsthzn> fine thanks and yourself?
<silverlion> well ... my primary computer system down and in the shops for maintenance and my secondary only working for 59% how would you feel there?
<nlsthzn> normal
<silverlion> well i dont ... i have several projects where i am beyond deadline already and not able to finish them :/
<nlsthzn> it happns
<nlsthzn> *happens
<silverlion> jep it does...
<Silverlion> hey StepNjump
<dholbach> bkerensa, I guess we need to go and do a few interviews again? :)
<Silverlion> dholbach: who do you guys want to interview?
 * Silverlion likes to do interviews as well
<dholbach> Silverlion, people who just got involved with Ubuntu development, as in packaging, fixing bugs in Ubuntu, etc
<dholbach> about their experience and so on
<Silverlion> great ^^
 * Silverlion could really use help in compiling atm
#ubuntu-news 2012-03-14
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2012-03-15
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> bkerensa, hey Benjamin - I think at some stage we should have a chat about how we're moving with the dev updates
<dholbach> maybe together with Joey from OMG
<dholbach> bkerensa, I got a new update out
<dholbach> let's try to have a chat maybe early next week about we're moving forward :)
<bkerensa> dholbach:  ello
<dholbach> hi bkerensa
<bkerensa> dholbach: I'm following up with interviewees who did not respond
<dholbach> sweet, thanks a lot
<bkerensa> dholbach: I am also going to interview seb128 and pitti
<bkerensa> since they were in our list and should be easier to hunt down
<bkerensa> :D
<dholbach> yes :-9
<dholbach> :-)
#ubuntu-news 2012-03-16
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> dholbach: https://secure.flickr.com/photos/bkerensa/6986715363/in/photostream/ <-- my dinner :D
<dholbach> that looks good :)
<bkerensa> dholbach: The rum & cokes and Heinekens that accompanied made it perfect :P
<dholbach> coke?
<bkerensa> dholbach: Coca-Cola?
<bkerensa> :D
<dholbach> :-P
<bkerensa> dholbach: I learned a major company is getting ready to move all of their servers from Debian to Ubuntu LTS
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> 12.04 LTS even
<dholbach> nice :)
<bkerensa> they apparently hired someone from Canonical recently to help them in this process :p
<dholbach> don't you wonder where bkerensa always gets his first hand information from :)
<bkerensa> dholbach: Why over a beer and the fine sushi above ^
<bkerensa> :D
<dholbach> :)
<bkerensa> with two VP's and a Co-Founder :P
<JoseeAntonioR> Someone from the UWN team here?
<holstein> JoseeAntonioR: whats up? .. i might have an answer
 * nlsthzn lurks in the shadows
<JoseeAntonioR> holstein: I'd like to know if I can translate the issues to Spanish
<holstein> well, sure... you can physically do whatever you like with it
<holstein> how official do you want that to be?
<holstein> im sure that would be appreciated by lots of folks
<JoseeAntonioR> holstein: Well, I'd like to translate the issue one day before it's sent, so people can read it, both in en and es
<JoseeAntonioR> And maybe create a mailing list for UWN-es
<holstein> nice
<JoseeAntonioR> Just translating the news, the links should be in English though
<JoseeAntonioR> holstein: ^
<holstein> i mean... theres nothing keeping you from doing that
<JoseeAntonioR> I got to got, I should be back in a few hours.
<holstein> not sure where to go to find out how official that can be, though i cant imagine there being an issue since you are proposing doing the work
<holstein> OK.. just check back here, and  we'll find who to go to :)
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll check later, so I can make it as official as possible
<JoseeAntonioR> Thank you!
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: You can send your request to ubuntu-news-team@lists.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> I'm going to add a "Welcome New Members" section under "General Community News" to our template so we remember to add it along with stats and stuff
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: unfortunately the newsletter isn't ready one day before release, we're still doing edits hours before release :(
<pleia2> we've tried to work with translators before, but it simply doesn't work because of the time constraints
<pleia2> instead we recommend finding news already written in your language and creating a newsletter of your own (the Italian team does this), or selecting just choice parts of our newsletter after we release to translate and share
<pleia2> we used to email the ubuntu translations list when we released so they could work on it, but there hasn't been one done in years so we stopped emailing
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: Hey! Are you here?
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: yep
<JoseeAntonioR> I just got here from school, wanted to talk about translations
<JoseeAntonioR> Brb, urgent phone call
<pleia2> I'm at work right now, but I'll reply as I can
<JoseeAntonioR> Ok :)
<pleia2> (I might get calls, etc while we talk, so if I drift off, that's why ;))
<JoseeAntonioR> No prob with that :)
<JoseeAntonioR> Well, I see you've been having problems with translators, but I can do a simple thing
<JoseeAntonioR> Check every single day for changes, and if there are any, translate them
<JoseeAntonioR> And the day before, I can check up to one hour before it's sent to translate it
<JoseeAntonioR> So, in that way, we can have both sent the same day, at the same time probably
<pleia2> we can see how it goes, but we rarely even have all the summaries done a day before publishing
<pleia2> and since we cover through Sunday and publish on Monday, we're even adding articles until Sunday 00:00 UTC
<JoseeAntonioR> no prob with it, I can check even before it's sent to see if I miss something
<JoseeAntonioR> we can try it for the next issue, to see if it's suitable to continue
<pleia2> ok :)
<JoseeAntonioR> are there any mailing lists for UWN in Spanish?
<pleia2> no
<pleia2> I think in the past they were just sent to their language list or loco team
<pleia2> if you find you can do it, you can either set up a launchpad team and use a list there, or put in a formal request with canonical IS for a lists.ubuntu.com mailing list, but I think it's a bit early for that
<JoseeAntonioR> yep, let's just try for this week, and link to the Spanish version in the English one
<pleia2> we can link to it at the bottom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter
<JoseeAntonioR> great
<JoseeAntonioR> i'll start translating the summaries that are in the doc, should I use google docs?
<pleia2> use whatever works well for you, there is no requirement
<pleia2> you can use a wiki, or etherpad somewhere
<pleia2> we just use google doc because it works well for us right now
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm, ok, I'll create it and link it to you
<JoseeAntonioR> at what time is it sent to suscribers?
<pleia2> what time do we publish to the world?
<JoseeAntonioR> yep :)
<pleia2> we try to get it out some time on monday, lately it's been anywhere from 21:00 - 00:00 UTC
<JoseeAntonioR> great :) the link to the doc I'm editing is http://bit.ly/w3jsHL, I have already started translating it
<pleia2> ok, we haven't yet gone through and pulled out extra articles, so you'll have to have a look tomorrow morning and remove the ones that we aren't keeping
<pleia2> (we're still just collecting links right now, we always collect too many and have to delete some)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, no prob :)
<JoseeAntonioR> i'll try to do my best on it
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: Ok, it's 90% translated :)
#ubuntu-news 2012-03-17
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: I have already translated 90% of the doc :)
 * jalcine wonders if he could help translating.
<jalcine> My Creole (haitian Creole) is a bit iffy.
<JoseeAntonioR> jalcine: I've started a test period to translate UWN to Spanish
<jalcine> That's fantastic!
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: I saw, but only a couple summaries written! the percentage will drop throughout the weekend ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: Yep, I'll do my best to continue during the weekend
<pleia2> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: Would you mind a PM? I need some advice
<pleia2> give me 20 minutes? just walked in the door, need to get settled
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: Yep!
<pleia2> ok, sorted
<pleia2> crazy rain out there, I kept hoping for it to stop but then it got to be around closing time for the shop so I had to run out
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: Wow, your winter is pretty different to ours.
<jalcine> Still pouring? >_<
<pleia2> jalcine: yeah, 4th day!
<JoseeAntonioR> whaaaaat?!
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: this is very unusual :) we usually have nice weather
<jalcine> That's horrid!
<pleia2> sunny and mid 50F usually
<pleia2> it would be fine except that I'm used to walking everywhere all week, no fun in the rain
<jalcine> so true..
<JoseeAntonioR> here, in winter, a very cold day has an average of 65F
<jalcine> I don't mind getting wet at times, but when my hands and face do in the rain, >_<
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: if it gets into the 40s here everyone is complaining about the terribly cold weather
<pleia2> jalcine: yeah, I tend to be most concerned about what I'm carrying (bag from the shop just now got soaked, as did my lunch yesterday, and my paycheck when I ran to the bank)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: Here, when it rains, it's an extremely light rain
<pleia2> usually here too!
<pleia2> this is all crazy weather here, I disapprove
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: clouds have gone crazy :P
<pleia2> it's like I'm back in pennsylvania, not in california :)
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: you're welcome to PM, I'll be around for a little bit now
<pleia2> good day news friends!
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello, pleia2!
<cprofitt> hey pleia2
<pleia2> hey
<pleia2> just adding some last articles and reviewingwhat we have, I think the planet section is too big
<Unit193> Howdy?
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: I'll check when you've finished to continue with the translations
<pleia2> ok, email is out, summary writers go! :)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: huh? which email?
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: every week we send an email to all the summary writers who wanted to be informed via email when it was time to write summaries (most of them don't use IRC)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: Oh, great. I'll check which links are still in the doc to change it.
<pleia2> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: Ouch. I have just noticed I translated part of the prep! D:
<pleia2> hehe, oops
<JoseeAntonioR> yay, Ctrl+Z saved me
<JoseeAntonioR> about the moved to wiki part, should I translate that too?
<pleia2> I don't think so
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue257 shows what actually gets show to readers
<pleia2> so far I've moved over the new members, meeting info and added the February team reports
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm, so I should translate what is on the wiki
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: Ping
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: pong
<JoseeAntonioR> I think I'm done translating what was in the wiki, where should I put it?
<pleia2> you can create a wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletterES or something and then do something like wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletterES/Issue257
<pleia2> I don't really know how translations work
<JoseeAntonioR> I think a /UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/ES/Issue257 would work better, and we can link to the spanish version in the UWN current wiki
<pleia2> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> it's done :)
<JoseeAntonioR> what we have now is a template?
<pleia2> the wiki page is the source for the newsletter and what we use for emails and stuff
<JoseeAntonioR> the template for creating new issues is the one that is right now without the meetings and welcome new members, right?
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/IssueTemplate is the template
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, thanks :)
#ubuntu-news 2012-03-18
 * nlsthzn braves it into the weekly newsletter document...
<nlsthzn> http://ftbeowulf.wordpress.com/2012/03/17/full-house-today-at-linux-workshop/
<nlsthzn> summary almost bigger than the post... and there is so little information :/
<pleia2> nlsthzn: yeah, that happens sometimes
<nlsthzn> :p
<pleia2> good morning news friends!
<nlsthzn> alo... time for linux action show...
<nlsthzn> then summaries
<nlsthzn> sumarries
<nlsthzn> ssummmories
<nlsthzn> etc.
<pleia2> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello, pleia2!
<pleia2> hey JoseeAntonioR
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: I was thinking, you may want to wait on translations until we move stuff out of the doc and into the wiki
<pleia2> we have a lot of new folks writing summaries so we need to do a fair amount of editing to summaries before publishing
<JoseeAntonioR> Yep, there's no problem. I have already translated what was in the doc before creating the wiki, so I have a part of it.
<JoseeAntonioR> Do you know an approximate time on when you're moving summaries? So I can take a look at it.
<pleia2> hopefully this evening, depends on how many folks can pitch in today and when
<JoseeAntonioR> great, I'll be ready to translate :D
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: I moved over a couple sections, they still need final editorial review but they should be close to what we publish with
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: I think I'll translate when everything is ready, because one word changing can change the whole meaning of the sentence
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> we should be able to finish these summaries by tonight, then I can email the editors tonight and hopefully they can be done by early tomorrow
<JoseeAntonioR> at what time your time is it sent? because I may be at school...
<pleia2> whenever the summaries are done, I don't know :(
<JoseeAntonioR> well, in case I'm not here, I'll translate it as soon as I get home
<pleia2> hey shever :)
<shever> hi :)
<shever> glad I could get back on - I had a laptop vs gravity incident earlier this week
<shever> gravity won :(
<pleia2> about 8 summaries away from editing time, but you're welcome to start editing what we have on the wiki now: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue257
<pleia2> oh dear!
<shever> it's ok...got back up and going with a new laptop on Friday - and I've resolved to be much more careful :)
<shever> I'll have a quick look :) but i'll hang around and wait for the summaries as well. I'm here all evening, so it's no bother
<pleia2> great to hear it
<pleia2> there are a few more planet posts if someone can get to them
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: Most of the articles in the wiki are from the doc, right?
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: all of them are
<JoseeAntonioR> great, i'll move them on :)
<pleia2> we put them in the doc first, and move them to the wiki once the summaries are drafted
<pleia2> just need 3 more summaries in the Planet section and we'll be done, I'll collect the stats now
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, I'll take that in mind for the next issue :)
#ubuntu-news 2013-03-11
<skellat> pleia2: Which things still need summarizing at this point?
<pleia2> skellat: planet is most important, loco news
<skellat> Alrighty
<skellat> Lemme see what I can accomplish
<pleia2> thank you! :)
<pleia2> you're all over the place these days
<skellat> I try to stay busy while I've got job applications pending
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> good luck :)
<skellat> pleia2: Would you please take a look at my summary of Mr. Shuttleworth's rather long blog post?
 * pleia2 does so
<pleia2> now it's quite long! but I think that's fine :)
<pleia2> we don't tend to put the title in if it's not included in the blog post though
<pleia2> "SABDFL"
<skellat> Force of habit from doing stuff over at LISNews.org
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> who is the CTO of canonical these days?
<skellat> SABDFL is
<pleia2> oh
<skellat> At least, I thought he was
<skellat> Let me check
<pleia2> it's ok, we don't include titles anyway
<pleia2> because we don't actually know that he is speaking as SABDFL of Ubuntu or the CTO of Canonical so we don't want to put words in their mouth
<pleia2> he's just Mark :)
<skellat> Yep, he's just Mark
<skellat> At one point he did have the CTO title but apparently nobody does now: http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/overview/management-team
<pleia2> ah, thanks
<skellat> I'll see if I can write some more later but I've got two different shows to prep for upload and some housekeeping to get done
<skellat> Have a good night
 * skellat wanders off
<pleia2> thanks, you too
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: I'm trying to finish summaries while doing homework :)
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: thank you :)
<pleia2> I need to run to dinner soon, late tonight I'll move things over and ship to editors
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<pleia2> ok, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue307 ready for editors (I just need to add stats)
 * pleia2 will do in morning
 * pleia2 sleepies &
<dholbach> good morning
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/snartboyhw done be broken.
<pleia2> thanks
<pleia2> amusing, since smartboyhw is the person who added it ;))
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue307
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: thanks for forwarding the email!
<pleia2> sure :)
#ubuntu-news 2013-03-12
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-03-13
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-03-14
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> jono_, I think Guest54570 suits you :-)
<smartboyhw> LOL
<jono_> :-)
<pleia2> working on beta1 announcement for fridge
#ubuntu-news 2013-03-15
<dholbach> good morning
<Unit193> Daviey: Howdy, sorry to poke, but I'd assume you know pad.ubuntu-uk.org (pad.daviey.com) is down?
<Daviey> Unit193: Is there data you need from it?  (it's not down, it was deprecated)
<Daviey> afk, will respond in the morning.  Data can be retrieved if needed.
<Unit193> Ah, I had just clicked a link in the topic of a channel, not sure if they want it.  So even if it's technically deprecated, shouldn't it be down too?  ;)
<Unit193> Danke.
#ubuntu-news 2013-03-16
<pleia2> the UWN draft is pretty much just full of omgubuntu links :\
<pleia2> working on pruning this and bringing in some others
<pleia2> skellat: love your podcast idea for monday :)
#ubuntu-news 2014-03-10
<pleia2> Unit193: when you have a chance to link check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue358
<Unit193> You're up late.  Seems a-ok.
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> and yeah, long day today
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 358 for the week March 3- 9, 2014 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue358
#ubuntu-news 2014-03-16
<pleia2> added another article to other community news
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue359
<Unit193> theregister.co.uk always breaks, and facebook is doing a dumb redirect, but otherwise it's fine.
<Unit193> ("Manually" checked them.)
#ubuntu-news 2015-03-09
<ahoneybun> pleia2: still need help?
<pleia2> ahoneybun: yeah, blogosphere articles
<ahoneybun> pleia2: working on it
<pleia2> thank you!
<ahoneybun> np
<pleia2> I'm going to start copying things over so it's ready
<ahoneybun> 15.04 is going to be a big and awesome relase
<ahoneybun> *release
<pleia2> :D
<ahoneybun> systemd, kernel 3.19
<ahoneybun> pleia2: I'm talking with keith from Ubuntu GNOME to do a road trip to where the release party will be
<pleia2> haha, fun
<ahoneybun> I've not heard anything about it from mhall119 though
<ahoneybun> 2 left pleia2
<pleia2> \o/
<ahoneybun> done
<pleia2> thank you!
<ahoneybun> Don;t forget your name lol
<pleia2> I already moved names over;)
<pleia2> so no need to readd yourself
<ahoneybun> um I dont see your name
<ahoneybun> https://docs.google.com/document/d/18ZbtFHQq6uMj7iuRLd11VH8V5Uc_FA0IfgiRUcbMbQk/edit# ?
<pleia2> I added them to the wiki already
<ahoneybun> oh
<pleia2> :)
<ahoneybun> fixed then lol
<ahoneybun> I really want to get that system76 box
<pleia2> hehe, the dangers of working on UWN, gadget envy ;)
<ahoneybun> yea hows the Nexus 6?
<pleia2> huuuuge
<pleia2> but it's fast and good :)
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> is it 6 inch?
<pleia2> yeah, a tad larger I think
<ahoneybun> damn
<ahoneybun> the OPO is 5.5
<pleia2> ahoneybun: fyi, we try to do things like "john smith of news outlet writes..." and not editorialize too much (ie: the author didn't say you might think it was a chromebox, so we don't want to repeat that)
<ahoneybun> oh sorry
<pleia2> no need to be sorry, this is all a learning process
<pleia2> it's 10x easier to edit a summary that you already wrote than to write one from scratch, so thank you!
<ahoneybun> you took the work already
<ahoneybun> I was going to fix it
<pleia2> haha, yeah, I copied it over and then I noticed
<pleia2> no worries, almost done
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahoneybun> I'll be off to try to sleep
<pleia2> have a good night :)
<ahoneybun> you too pleia2
<pleia2> thanks
<pleia2> alright, wiki is prepped and email sent off to editors
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue407
<PaulW2U> Preliminary review done. I still need to look a little closer at one or two summaries.
<Unit193> A site timed out, but that should just be a temp thing.
<ahoneybun> hola
<Unit193> Howdy.
<PaulW2U> Editorial review complete.
#ubuntu-news 2015-03-10
<ahoneybun> wxl: is there a place to donate money (since I made some from a computer I loaded Lubuntu on)
<wxl> ahoneybun: only in general, but i can tell you i make use of the funds for lubuntu :)
<ahoneybun> wxl: I just applied for travel funds for Akademy
<ahoneybun> :)
<wxl> ahoneybun: so you know about http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/06/20/ubuntu-donations-and-community-funding/
<ahoneybun> yea I did that
<wxl> ok
<wxl> it's hard to find the place to donate!
<wxl> but it isn't if you get your isos from the main download page XD
<ahoneybun> yea I know
<ahoneybun> I used the funds for some swag to get out to people at places I go to
<ahoneybun> *give
<wxl> i used it for food at our global jam
<wxl> a nexus 4 so i can help with touch dev/testing
<wxl> and lubuntu-qa t-shirts (going to make a contest to encourage more contributions)
<wxl> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/contribute
<ahoneybun> I have a nexus4 just with a dead battery
<wxl> aw
<wxl> canonical wwas nice enough to flash it for me too!
<ahoneybun> wxl: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-beginner
<wxl> oh
<wxl> what 'tis?
<ahoneybun> an app I made for touch
<wxl> OIC :)
<wxl> whoa this is easier than i thought
<wxl> i've been brushing up on my c++ but i guess it's unnecessary
<ahoneybun> wxl: if you want some real power C++ is always nice
<ahoneybun> but QML is pretty darn cool
<wxl> right but it's not necessary for the basics
<ahoneybun> yea I don't think so
<ahoneybun> all deps what you want the app to do
<jose> ahoneybun: try downloading the iso but do not download, that'll take you to the page
#ubuntu-news 2015-03-13
<PaulW2U> Hope I haven't upset anyone by posting - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2268568&p=13244822#post13244822
<wxl> YOU DID WHAT?!
<wxl> ☺
<pleia2> PaulW2U: you are completely right, thanks for following up on that thread (forums ane not my forte)
<PaulW2U> pleia2: phew.... we are are team, a small team but a team ...
<wxl> that encouragement is needed, PaulW2U
<wxl> maybe one of these weekends i won't be so busy that i can help again :⦚
<pleia2> PaulW2U: it does remind me, do you want to be trained in releasing?
<pleia2> PaulW2U: no need to answer right away, just ping me if you find yourself interested, happy to expand our pool of releasers and you're obviously a trusted member of our group at this point
<pleia2> (have been for a long time!)
<wxl> no starch books on sale for pi day
 * wxl can't decide between gray hat python and black hat python
<wxl> can't get that in the news in time tho
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> jose: what's your ubuntu forums account?
<jose> pleia2: joseeantonior
<pleia2> thanks, sir
#ubuntu-news 2015-03-15
 * PaulW2U thinks nearly there - just 10 cloud summaries to be done
<pleia2> seeing as how canonical+huge the cloud section is, we're going to bullet-point it this week
<pleia2> maybe next week will also consider how important some of these items are
<pleia2> I don't actually know much about how cloud-focused our readers are, maybe we should do a survey about what parts of the newsletter people like
<pleia2> hmm, where is everyone else this weekend
<pleia2> jose: can you lend your spanish-speaking-ness to the article in LoCo news to makes ure I got the important bit?
<pleia2> also added one last article to Planet (haven't summarized yet)
<PaulW2U> pleia2: re cloud articles and survey, I had same thoughts earlier too :)
<pleia2> :D
<PaulW2U> added another phone article and written summary
<PaulW2U> need to reboot PC so shutting down until tomorrow
#ubuntu-news 2016-03-14
<pleia2> have returned home, will have a look at UWN and get it sent to editors when I am a bit more settled in
<pleia2> looks like we still need some summaries
<pleia2> tsimonq2: have some time this evening to look at the outsanding ones?
<tsimonq2> pleia2: ask yourself this, would you rather 10 PM, sleep-deprived tsimonq2 do them, or do you want to do them yourself? I'll be happy to do it, I just want to know if you need to second-guess yourself XD
<pleia2> tsimonq2: maybe just do the In the Press ones? I will bulletpoint blogosphere
<tsimonq2> alright yeah
<pleia2> tsimonq2: but if you're too tired, please get some rest, I can take care of them :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: nah I can power through, just double-check them tomorrow XD
<tsimonq2> pleia2: http://www.denverpost.com/ci_29603044/not-just-geeks-linux-user-friendly-version-is legit article?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: yes, Emma is my friend <3
<pleia2> pretty excited that she was interviewed
<tsimonq2> but it's not "news" per say (no big headlines), and she's your friend, so I'll let you do it :)
<pleia2> it is news, it's talking about the work that system 76 does and they only do ubuntu, and it's in a newspaper ;)
<pleia2> we like when ubuntu is in real newspapers
<tsimonq2>  /o\ okay this is too much for me, I'll do it tomorrow morning if needed :)
<pleia2> no worries, I'll take care of it
<tsimonq2> stupid daylight savings
<tsimonq2> sorry I couldn't help pleia2
<pleia2> no problem, rest well
<tsimonq2> thank you :)
<pleia2> aaaahhh 500 errors /o\
<pleia2> alright, I'll go finish packing and hopefully this problem will sort itself
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue458
<pleia2> sent off to the editors
<Unit193> Looks good.
<pleia2> thank you :)
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 458 for the week March 7 - 13, 2016 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue458
#ubuntu-news 2016-03-17
<pleia2> tsimonq2: have some time to collect links for UWN? (planet, etc)
<pleia2> I'm in Singapore this week, and have left less time than usual to do such things
<tsimonq2> pleia2: yeah sure no problem
<tsimonq2> pleia2: https://juliank.wordpress.com/2016/03/14/dropping-sha-1-support-in-apt/ and https://juliank.wordpress.com/2016/03/15/clarifications-and-updates-on-apt-sha1/ really should be in UWN because it's big for Ubuntu users. It's almost like a USN. I just don't know where I should put them...
<tsimonq2> pleia2: should this go in? http://jriddell.org/2016/03/15/neon-gains-developer-stable-branch-builds-plasma-wayland-update/
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I'll collect more later :)
#ubuntu-news 2016-03-18
<pleia2> tsimonq2: added Julian's posts to planet
#ubuntu-news 2016-03-19
<pleia2> newsletter sent to summary writers
 * pleia2 off to conference for the day
<tsimonq2> pleia2: cool thanks :)
#ubuntu-news 2017-03-13
<guiverc_t> blogosphere. done
<guiverc_t> tsimonq2, fyi:  just noticed i've been approved for wiki-edit;  you'll have to walk me thru helping you to add things there (uwn, fridge etc)
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: Ah yes
<tsimonq2> *SIGH* I really need to write this down somewhere...
<tsimonq2> pleia2, jose: Would be great if one of you could give me a hand and send out the email to the editors.
<tsimonq2> If not, then well I'll send it out when I get home, but I guess it'll be too late when that happens...
<pleia2> tsimonq2: done
<tsimonq2> pleia2: *hugs* Thank you
<pleia2> sure thing
<pleia2> tsimonq2: um, I didn't even check... the 502 wiki page hasn't been populated at all
<pleia2> there is nothing to review
 * jose works on it
<jose> uh, there's work to be done on the summaries side
<jose> I'll work on it as well
<jose> ahoneybun: hey, mind helping us with a quick summary of the Kubuntu podcast #20, please?
<jose> once that one's done I'll move it to the wiki
<tsimonq2> Sorry guys
<tsimonq2> (and gals ;))
<tsimonq2> jose, pleia2: Thanks
<tsimonq2> When I get home in 1.5 hours, I'll work on the newsletter and publish
#ubuntu-news 2017-03-14
 * guiverc_t thanks jose 
<tsimonq2> Alright, I'm here, let's get 502 out the door...
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Put your name in credits, you helped out by sending an email so I think you deserve to be credited. ;)
<tsimonq2> I think this newsletter was on the shorter side but I think it's good nonetheless
<tsimonq2> (had I looked at it yesterday, I think I would have decided to do a two-week issue, but it seems borderline to me so I think it'll be fine, just not as much articles as usual)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: It would be absolutely wonderful if sometime between today and Friday you could go over link collecting with me one last time, iirc there's a few things you told me that weren't on the wiki page, but I haven't done it in a while so it would be great to get one last refresher before next UWN.
<pleia2> tsimonq2: sure, I'm busy tomorrow night but should be around wednesday and thursday evenings a bit
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Ok cool
<guiverc_t> tsimonq2, pleia2 - and when you do it, I'll tag along if i'm able...
 * pleia2 thumbs up
<tsimonq2> pleia2: You now have final veto power as to releasing UWN this week :)
<pleia2> I haven't really looked at it tbh
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I'm borderline because it seems like a small release
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> Well all the articles are on the doc now
<pleia2> small is OK
<pleia2> sometimes I bundled it into a 2 week issue just because it wasn't worth all the weekend effort, but that's all done now ;)
<tsimonq2> Ah k, gotcha ;)
<tsimonq2> Had I known it was because of THAT and not just lack of articles, I would have made it a two week issue, but I guess it's been done now ;)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Does it look good to you?
<pleia2> just go for it, I won't have time to look this evening
<tsimonq2> Ok thanks anyways ;)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Have a nice night. :)
<pleia2> thanks, you too :)
<tsimonq2> Ooooooooooooooooooooh, -1 Critical bug from last week! :O
<guiverc_t> tsimonq2, on your local, or with web (wiki etc) ?
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: In UWN
<tsimonq2> URGH, I just realized I missed an entry in last week's "In This Issue"
<tsimonq2> No biggie, I'll just be more careful for next time >__<
<guiverc_t> ok but :(
<tsimonq2> ^
<tsimonq2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 502 for the week March 6 - March 12, 2017 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue502
<tsimonq2> Oh no, formatting error...
<tsimonq2> It's minor but it stands out if you're looking for it
<tsimonq2> *shrug*
<tsimonq2> Nothing I can do now.
 * tsimonq2 makes a huge note for next time
<guiverc_t> i'd opened page before you noticed the error & didn't see anything wrong... i suspect most others won't either tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: Good
<tsimonq2> Cool
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Hm, am I being impatient or is my email to ubuntu-news-team in a queue? O__o
<tsimonq2> But it went through to loco-contacts? O__O
<tsimonq2> *shrug*
<tsimonq2> Anyways, 502 all done!
<pleia2> tsimonq2: you can check by going to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I did and it wasn't there, I'm asking you because maybe you can see it by going to the moderator queue
<pleia2> ah, well it is there :)
<pleia2> wasn't stuck in the queue
<tsimonq2> O___o
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Oh...
<tsimonq2> All done now, off to study for a test o/
<tsimonq2> Thanks pleia2 and guiverc_t, and have a great night :) p/
<tsimonq2> s/p/o/
<guiverc_t> my pleasure; & good luck on test
<tsimonq2> Thanks :)
<pleia2> adding dmb call for nominations to the fridge
#ubuntu-news 2017-03-15
<pleia2> can someone add this to the fridge when they have a chance? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2017-March/003777.html
<pleia2> I am tired x_x
<guiverc> pleia2, am looking to see if i can... (work out how .. currently see rename, copy, delete but not add..)
<guiverc> nope - don't know what i'm doing, and better to not make mistake.. so nothing done
<OerHeks> Just noticed this, http://www.zdnet.com/article/canonical-extends-ubuntu-12-04-support-for-paying-customers/
<guiverc> thanks OerHeks - added to uwn #503
<OerHeks> :-)
<guiverc> OerHeks, fyi:  if you don't see it in #503 when sent; I've seen two others like it on planet (canonical stmt in fridge & a d.kirk* in planet) & its possible not all will be listed to avoid duplicaton; but thanks anyway as fridge|planet stuff is easy to find - you provided the harder one!)
<OerHeks> guiverc, i surely like to help collect all media pieces, what you do with it is your decision
<OerHeks> good thing is, if the info in there is false, you can take action.
<guiverc> :)  only I avoid decision; leaving them to tsimonq2 & jose (or anyone else... I add & comment my 2c..)
<jose> guiverc: if we have a lot of articles talking about it we can maybe add a couple footnotes saying "this person and this other person also blogged about it here:"
<pleia2> added to the fridge
<pleia2> guiverc: do you have a fridge login?
<guiverc> pleia2, probably not.
<OerHeks> published 2 hrs ago, Webinar: network function virtualization and juju https://www.sdxcentral.com/event/vnf-deployments-ubuntu-open-baton/
<tsimonq2> OerHeks: Could you please add it to UWN?
<OerHeks> tsimonq2, i post it here, not sure it is relevant to publish ?
<OerHeks> tsimonq2, the header 'ubuntu cloud news' says not press/blogs, if you say it is relevant, i will put it there
<pleia2> it would be either press or blogosphere
<pleia2> but just do your best and we'll reorganize, don't stress about it :)
<tsimonq2> OerHeks: What pleia2 said ;)
<OerHeks> oke, thanks.
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Could I get a hand adding the new Forums Member to === Welcome New Members and Developers === ?
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I'm unsure what I should use for the format
#ubuntu-news 2017-03-16
<pleia2> tsimonq2: I always just look at past issues to refresh my memory, I don't remember either ;)
<pleia2> Issue 472 has some
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Ok, thanks
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Could you please do a review on that section?
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I want to make sure I got it right
<pleia2> just added some commas, but otherwise that's fine :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Even the one from the DMB?
<pleia2> added commas there too ;)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Thanks ;)
<tsimonq2> The only preasom why I picked up that reason is because I'm subscribed to devel-permissions...
<tsimonq2> *reason
<tsimonq2> preasom? I don't even know where that came from... lol
<pleia2> I thought the DMB used to send these things to the news team mailing list
<tsimonq2> I did too
<pleia2> most boards need a gentle reminder from time to time :)
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I was going to ping Łukasz but he's not on IRC atm :P
<Unit193> pleia2: Did you find some automated linkcheck thing?  I didn't get any pings last two weeks, though I still try to grab the link when I see it.
<pleia2> Unit193: I quit 2 weeks ago
<Unit193> Oh.
<Unit193> Wow.
<pleia2> I mean, it's probably hard to tell since I still keep doing things, but tsimonq2 and jose have been handling things :)
<tsimonq2> Unit193: I pinged you last week, but didn't for 502
<tsimonq2> But I certainly did for 501, and got no response
<Unit193> Didn't see it.
<tsimonq2> k
<guiverc> just occurred to me that I didn't add header to OerHeks article I added .. will add tomorrow when I add planet...
<OerHeks> sad news, ubuntu is/was vulnerable with a kernel heap out-of-bounds access bug  >> http://blog.trendmicro.com/results-pwn2own-2017-day-one/
<OerHeks> maybe more distro's too, not mentioned in this article
#ubuntu-news 2017-03-17
<guiverc> planet added (to this moment) - audio-vid 2 added, canonical 7 added, planet only 2 added, & general 1 added (with comment about location-move etc)
<guiverc> OerHeks, did you put the kernel flaw [trendmicro] article in uwn doc?
<OerHeks> guiverc, i have no info about what the hack was :-(
<OerHeks> and no, i didn't yet.
 * OerHeks will do now
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> oh possible wrong spot ..
<OerHeks> guiverc, proper spot?
<guiverc> if you're not sure about something; you can always add a comment asking for someone to check & move like I do
<guiverc> i'll check anyway OerHeks
<guiverc> i moved to blogosphere only because its where i felt more a blog than 'cloud' (cloud being more canonical says, virtualization, containerization etc...) - but my opinion which is not fact
<guiverc> editors, or people later will move etc later down 'production line'
<guiverc> comments are good as highlight issues you have to editors or those that do stuff later; plus any replies you'll also generally see (and some folks are really good at leaving replies explaining why)
<OerHeks> I am open for suggestions, just started this week with offering news articles
<guiverc> well you're off to a good start OerHeks.  in a few weeks you'll know the way it flows together....
<OerHeks> next step would be: write my own article.
<guiverc> something I did was made a copy of file late sunday night (UST timezone is used) before editors process; it shows the formats for sections (different formats threw me awhile) & keep in my own gdocs to review when I need to recall which format applies... but if you copy format already provided no-one will fault you
<OerHeks> guiverc, thanks for the tip, seeing other editions and choise of placement of articles helps, i guess
<guiverc> OerHeks, writing summaries is usually where many people start; it only requires some language skills - and you'll learn its formulaic anyway (xy of site tells us|blogs about|informs us that...
<guiverc> pleia2, & tsimonq2 only days ago made reference to needing to reference older uwn issues for formatting reminders....
<guiverc> if you remember where you inserted things (or wrote xyz)... compare to final production ... you'll see what people later (editors etc) did as a clue too
<OerHeks> I will.
#ubuntu-news 2017-03-19
<tsimonq2> Grrr not much work done in UWN
 * tsimonq2 works on it now
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2: sup?
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter needs some summaries
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: Join here, there's a link to the style guide at the top, that'll show you how to write summaries: http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<DarinMiller> and what do we summarize?
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: The articles in the doc :)
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: Bullet pointed articles don't get summaries, so like the stuff in General News and Planet need summaries
<tsimonq2> Remember to add your name to the bottom to be credited!
<DarinMiller> Is this news published weekly?
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: Yep :)
<tsimonq2> Who is the awesome person who did the summary for === Jorge Castro: What a kickass ride this has been! ===
<tsimonq2> ?
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Aaaaaaaaaa HA
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: See my comment on your summary :)
<DarinMiller> yes,  thanks for the input.  I have never read this news feed so thanks for the links
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: guiverc is that awesome tiger, he's done this for a long time now, he's really good at it :)
<guiverc_> tsimonq2: table is horrific for typing, and its behind me & not visible from desk...
<guiverc_> so hadn't seen your ping tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> guiverc_: Ah gotcha
<DarinMiller> yes, I agree, his summaries are detailed but concise.
<DarinMiller> table= tablet typing?
<guiverc_> DarinMiller: :)  yep, sorry hadn't noticed table...
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: Can you revise your summary, or are you busy?
<DarinMiller> Sure, I can revise.  I was reviewing the new website to understand the previous announcement reference....
<DarinMiller> news
<tsimonq2> Ok :)
<DarinMiller> critiques welcome.  The 12.04 ESM summary is essentially a repeat of the 12,04 EOL summary, so would the same summary work for both  topics?
<guiverc> DarinMiller, - I agree.. but my understanding is each summary is mostly written on its own, even if repeating... the editors later 'clean' as they see fit
<guiverc> hence the EOL comment - editors will see & correct or neaten if they deem fit.
<guiverc> ps DarinMiller - my comment was for editors, not you.  it was to make mine match yours
<DarinMiller> guiverc: OK, thanks
<DarinMiller> guiverc and tsimonq2: do you guys do this every Saturday?  Who generates the topic list.
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: Friday and Saturday usually
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: We get the links here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/LinkSuggestions
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: Good job! :D
<DarinMiller> LOL, I just copy/pasted/fixed :)
<DarinMiller> ok, unless I am missing something, everything is summarized, yes?
<DarinMiller> or should we look for more suggested links?
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: Go take a look
<tsimonq2> Specifically at blogosphere
<guiverc_> DarinMiller: if you're working as a summary writer - you just add summaries to those provided; adding links is done previously ...
<tsimonq2> But we can also collect links ;)
<guiverc_> but if you see a link you feel SHOULD BE there, add it & comment so others will see; and evaluate & remove (resolve) if they agree it belongs
<guiverc_> remove (as in comment) - sorry my language is crap
<guiverc_> listen to tsimonq2 anyway; he's the boss (along with jose) anyway
<tsimonq2> :)
<DarinMiller> we have at least 3 different links referencing some form of 12.04 EOL.  People who know enough to find this website certainly do not need reminded 3+ times of 12.04 EOL.
<DarinMiller> Ok, now we have 4 :)
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: Oh, that's right. Good eye!
<guiverc> i think they are worthwhile...
<guiverc> it's important for many; and few really identical.  (3 I mentioned earlier for some reason)
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Let's group them
<tsimonq2> That's what we've done before
<guiverc> :)
<DarinMiller> Ok.  Just seems a little redundant.  Since this the ubuntu new site is not a click bait website, a little overlaop is OK.  My main frustration is websites that pretend to report news by  over reporting the same topics in multi page ad infested  pages.
<guiverc> DarinMiller, i do see your point.  to me because the topic is important; for those who support servers - the message is critical, as its easy to forget you have 1 or 2 machines running something when they sit in racks of machines running later..... i saw it more as to counteract that
<guiverc> anyway - you've thank DarinMiller  - you just reminded I had a HDD failure yesterday. have to ensure my backups are ok before the next drive fails..  (my mind went to what old OSes i have running I ignore...)
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller, guiverc: One more summary
<DarinMiller> ok.  I sure hope those organization would have better schedulng reminders to pro-actively address vs randomly relying on a news feed to assist running their company or operation.
<DarinMiller> OK.
<tsimonq2> Wait, actually two more.
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: One is the Kubuntu Podcast ;)
<DarinMiller> Though I appreciate Michel's work, I am not a fan of phoronix summaries.  I would much rather point directly to the  new source he reference than to summarize his summary.
<DarinMiller> Oh, I have not seen the last podcast so I would have to watch it before I summarize....
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: Would you like to do that? :)
<DarinMiller> sure, I will watch the podcast and summarize accordingly.
<tsimonq2> Yay! Thanks! :)
<DarinMiller> An hour and 21 minutes.  Not sure how consisely summarize ~1.5hrs of video...
<guiverc> thanks DarinMiller - i hate video :)
<guiverc> DarinMiller,  i generally pass at video; the few I've summarized I watched the start where they'd normally tell you what they were going to cover which would be my summary.. on some that interested me I'd watch parts; but not always all.  sometimes i'd also search oogle for .......
<guiverc> even if you only limit summary to names of presenters, and topics discussed.   that doesn't require watching all
<DarinMiller> I am watching the video to determine if they follow the schedule listed below the video. so far the video seems to follow the script. However, regarding Kubuntu, Ovidiu is way off topic.
<DarinMiller> Although, I feel his frustation.
<guiverc> :)
<guiverc> DarinMiller - congratulations.   just read you're a new Kubuntu member.
 * DarinMiller thinks the kubuntu pod cast needs to focus on Kubuntu specific topics and not parrot previously published news...
<DarinMiller> thanks guiverc, good to be on board :)
<DarinMiller> just finished the kubuntu pod cast video.  The Ham radio section was the only topic that I have not seen published elsewhere. Kubunt has many topics they could cover so I will send my suggestions to Rick T for the  next show.
<DarinMiller> time for lunch.  bbl
#ubuntu-news 2018-03-16
<ManxPies> Last week I installed Rosa QxLt Linux 10
<ManxPies> Only problem - the external monitor didnot work.
<ManxPies> So this week I install elementary.
<ManxPies> My first app I installed was Software-Boutique.
<ManxPies> This didn't work, and
<ManxPies> although there were people saying that flexiondotorg would show on #snappy channel, he didn't
<ManxPies> So I was basically left with a crap snap.
<ManxPies> I then thought that with all the chatter on the snapcraft forum - I should install spotify.
<ManxPies> So I installed spotify
<ManxPies> Except,
<tsimonq2> ManxPies: This is not a channel for support.
<ManxPies> One problem.
<tsimonq2> Please try #ubuntu
<tsimonq2> Or #ubuntu-mate.
<tsimonq2> But not here.
<tsimonq2> :)
<ManxPies> tsimonq2: How are you progressing with snaps on Lubuntu
<tsimonq2> ManxPies: We aren't doing snaps on Lubuntu.
<tsimonq2> This also isn't the channel for this. ;)
<ManxPies> Why not ?
<ManxPies> & Can I PM you ?
<ManxPies> tsimonq2: tried to PM you, but you don't answer.
<guiverc> ManxPies, this channel is for the Ubuntu-News team project
<ManxPies> guiverc: Yes, I understand, but tsimonq2 won't answer my PM.
#ubuntu-news 2019-03-11
<Wild_Man> Should this "around 19 March" be around the 19th of March"? I do not know how other Countries view this
<krytarik> I think it should be either that or "March 19" - looks a bit weird that way.
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: that "around 19 March" was the phrasing of the author and I left it as such.
<Wild_Man> Okay, then that is good
<Bashing-om> guiverc: How about the article as Joey remarks, in comparison to older release designs, "I am a fan of this logo" ?
<krytarik> Doesn't mean it's correct though and we should copy it as-is. :P
<Bashing-om> 19 March is good for my comprehnesion .
<Wild_Man> No it is not correct in my opinion but since it is his words it stays from what I remember
<Wild_Man> Then again that is only in the title right?
<Wild_Man> There are no quote marks
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: If in your opinion "the 19th of March" is clearer - then I change it .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, it is clearer and proper in my opinion
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Will do :)
<Wild_Man> krytarik, unless it is being quoted we can change it correct?
<krytarik> It is in the summary though, yes?
<krytarik> Rather than the title, that is.  Otherwise, no.
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: krytarik Summary, and chnaged to read " debut around the 19th of March. ",
<Wild_Man> Yes
<Wild_Man> I do not see anything else
<Wild_Man> I think it is April the 2nd that Google+ is shutting down, krytarik do we want to keep publishing there until it does?
<Bashing-om> One stamp of approval down; 4 to go :P
<krytarik> Wild_Man: Yeah, until the bitter end. :P
<Wild_Man> Okay
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Wild_Man : Note in the credits that as I am unaware of any contributions from them ... 2 are removed.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I noted that, I agree
<guiverc> uwn 569:  congratulation to these (but it's singular) - Congratulations to [you] Frederik (maybe) - looking at old ones, i've been done varies ways  (Congratulations to - Freder.. ( url | url ))  [starting read thru now]
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Ack
<guiverc> s/i've been/its been/ -- sorry, it was copying from #489 (search examples.. didn't find a perfect match)
<guiverc> first planet : fractional scaling support - change suggested in gdoc   (ignore it, if it's just me)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I have "resolved" the Gdoc commnets - remind me once more what your sugestion is.
<guiverc> nah - it's new comments (this read-thru)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: K - however the emphasis now is on the wiki - there are changes in the WIKI that are not on Gdoc.
<guiverc> i realize - i'm reading the wiki, putting thoughts in gdoc
<guiverc> suggest s/hardwares/hardware/ on kernel 5.0 first in blogo
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Logging back in to make the edits :)
<guiverc> (i'm still reading)
<guiverc> suggestion libreoffice 6.2, adding ", it"
<Bashing-om> guiverc: looking ,
<Bashing-om> guiverc: ',' added :) Next !
<guiverc> :)  (if you hadn't seen my at snaps just down a bit, I've made a comment, now not so sure..)
<guiverc> i'm done now Bashing-om.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Keeping up .. and in this case 'the' I think is apt.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: save and log out now ?
<guiverc> :)   (sorry for finding many... )
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Bo sorry about it .. polish is good :P
<Bashing-om> saving and logging out of Gdoc and the WIKI.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Now see if you like the edits on the WIKI :)
<guiverc> all looks good to me Bashing-om
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: Wonderful Ironies @ http://skellat.freeshell.org/blog/archive/2019/03/Wonderful_Ironies.html
<Bashing-om> 2 stanps of approval only 3 to go :P
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Pocock: What does democracy mean in free software communities? @ https://danielpocock.com/what-does-democracy-mean-in-free-software-communities
<Bashing-om> Pulling "WIP" target time to publish 20:00 GMT.
<Bashing-om> M/L is away .. doing the forum post next.
<Bashing-om> Forum posted - doing the re-directs next.
<Bashing-om> Annnddd .. re-directs done ..pending is postings to the social media :)
<Wild_Man> I can take care o Social Media
<Wild_Man> of even
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Good man :)
<guiverc> Wild_Man, do you want/need a 2nd for fridge?  (uwn569)
<Wild_Man> Social Media is done, Not yet guiverc let me get my directions to publish on the fridge
<Wild_Man> guiverc, working on it now, I had to help my wife a few minutes
<Wild_Man> guiverc, you here?
<guiverc> yep
<Wild_Man> Did the categories window change since I did it last time? looks like it has been updated
<Wild_Man> Instead of being on the right side of the page it opened an new window, and there is not a box to check for news only the planet
<guiverc> the wordpress version was changed; categories hides itself once text has started; but can be found in document-categories
<Wild_Man> Okay, looking
<Wild_Man> Okay, I got it, I checked all links before I put a check by news and planet is that okay or do I need to do it again after checking the boxes?
<guiverc> either - however the preview only seems to show ONE category (I just check both are ticked) - this may have caught you
<Wild_Man> Do I have a second?
<guiverc> yep I'm your 2nd for fridge post
<guiverc> (sorry for delay)
<Wild_Man> Publishing now
<Wild_Man> No problem, I am doing many things at once too
<Wild_Man> Done, http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/03/11/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-569/
<guiverc> :)
<Wild_Man> Thanks for your help guiverc, I will be back shortly, I have to feed my cat
<guiverc> (no probs, I'm going to walk the dog..)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 569 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/03/11/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-569/
<Bashing-om> We have confirmation from the bots :)
<Wild_Man> woot
#ubuntu-news 2019-03-12
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Pocock: Does character assassination make better software? @ https://danielpocock.com/does-character-assassination-make-better-software
<Wild_Man> Thanks Bashing-om and guiverc you have both done an excellent job preparing and getting the letter out.
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Need more Halp ! :))
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I know I find something last night about that, let me see if I can find it again but it did not appear to do much good years ago.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, look here and see if you have any thoughts on how we can use this kind of format to get help https://askubuntu.com/questions/36734/what-happened-to-the-ubuntu-weekly-newsletter
<Wild_Man> It has a link to a survey, which I am about to look at
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I have beem considering also to embed a poll in the newsletter - sorta click if you read the letter.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I image that is was done here also besides having it on ask ubuntu
<Wild_Man> It may be on other sites as well, but this is something to discuss with krytarik ans see what he thinks and any suggestions that he might have
<Wild_Man> I doubt is is going to bring many helpers
<Wild_Man> It may give us feedback and let us know how many readers are out there, of course how may readers will actually take the survey
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: As I remarked to Mark S ..is very discouraging to work the letter with no feedback from the community. We have no means to measure our impact ! And is above my management skills to reach people to make then understand the gravity of the situation.
<Wild_Man> Pleas for contributors has never help much, I believe the best bet of getting people is to ask people we know and promote that they will be working with the person that asked them, I have got people to sign up like that but they never really helped so, it is like dragging a horse to water
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yup - Still be nice to get a count of how many read the letter from say an embeded "click_here" link for a poll.
<Wild_Man> Indeed
<Wild_Man> The one in the link is pretty well laid out
<Bashing-om> I just upgraded disco : sysop@x1904:~$ uname -r >> 5.0.0-7-generic :)
<Bashing-om> Sad the "7 years, 10 months ago" and getting the letter out remains the same.
<Wild_Man> How's it running?
<Wild_Man> Indeed
<Wild_Man> Volunteers are in short supply through out the whole community
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Old issues on 19.04 ... still going to bite it .. and do a clean frash install.
<Bashing-om> fresh*
<Bashing-om> rebooting back to 18.04
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 569 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/03/11/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-569/ (by wildmanne39)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: S01E25 – Descentralização! @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/03/12/s01e25-descentralizacao/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: S01E25 – Descentralização! @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/03/12/s01e25-descentralizacao/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.15.3 Desktop Environment Released with Flatpak Improvements, More @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-15-3-desktop-environment-released-with-flatpak-improvements-more-525273.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME 3.34 Dektop Environment Slated for Release on September 11th, 2019 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-3-34-dektop-environment-slated-for-release-on-september-11th-2019-525274.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Kernel 5.0 Gets Its First Point Release, It's Now Ready for Mass Adoption @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-kernel-5-0-gets-its-first-point-release-it-s-now-ready-for-mass-adoption-525275.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Omer Akram: Using Your Ubuntu Server As Telegram Proxy (MTProxy Snap) @ http://www.om26er.com/2019/03/using-your-ubuntu-server-as-telegram.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Omer Akram))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 19.04 Wallpaper Revealed @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=138611 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Lubuntu Blog: Statement Regarding Infrastructure Data Loss @ https://lubuntu.me/infrastructure-data-loss/
<tsimonq2> :(
<Bashing-om> tsimonq2: Noted .. and will do it ^ up next update :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kees Cook: security things in Linux v5.0 @ https://outflux.net/blog/archives/2019/03/12/security-things-in-linux-v5-0/
#ubuntu-news 2019-03-13
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 23 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-23/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: The Best Features of GNOME 3.32 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=138222 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jo Shields: Too many cores @ https://apebox.org/wordpress/linux/1281
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME 3.32 "Taipei" Desktop Environment Officially Released, Here's What's New @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-3-32-desktop-environment-officially-released-here-s-what-s-new-525288.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Mesa 19.0 Graphics Stack Released for Linux Gamers with Numerous Improvements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/mesa-19-0-graphics-stack-released-for-linux-gamers-with-numerous-improvements-525291.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Flatpak 1.3 Arrives with Support for Linux Systems with Multiple Nvidia Devices @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/flatpak-1-3-arrives-with-support-for-linux-systems-with-multiple-nvidia-devices-525292.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-03-14
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Pocock: The risks of secret punishments in online communities @ https://danielpocock.com/the-risks-of-secret-punishments-in-online-communities
<Gerowen> Thanks popey, :-)
<Wild_Man> Hello Gerowen, I don't see popey
<Gerowen> Yeah I noticed that after I said it, :p
<Wild_Man> Glad you are here Gerowen
<Gerowen> I'm actually about to head to bed, :p
<Gerowen> It's just after midnight here and I've got about 12 hours of work tomorrow, and spent the evening rearranging furniture to give myself a more productive PC work area.
<Gerowen> But thanks, :-)
<guiverc> Congratulations Unit193 on Debian Developer, well done !
<Unit193> Uh, thanks?
<guiverc> reading my rss feeds - https://bits.debian.org/2019/03/new-developers-2019-02.html
<Unit193> How did you ever know it was me? :P
<guiverc> :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Releases Minor Linux Kernel Security Update for Ubuntu 14.04 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-releases-minor-linux-kernel-security-update-for-ubuntu-14-04-lts-525308.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Firefox Send is a Free, Encrypted File Sharing Service @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=139067 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Studio: Ubuntu Studio to Remain Officially Recognized Ubuntu Flavor @ http://ubuntustudio.org/2019/03/ubuntu-studio-to-remain-officially-recognized-ubuntu-flavor/
#ubuntu-news 2019-03-15
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: David Tomaschik: Certifications Aren't as Big a Deal as You Think @ https://systemoverlord.com/2019/03/15/certifications-arent-as-big-a-deal-as-you-think.html
#ubuntu-news 2019-03-16
<lotuspsychje> krytarik Wild_Man you could are interested to join the #ubuntu-discuss bug team?
<lotuspsychje> *guys
<krytarik> Likely not, but curious to hear more about it.
<lotuspsychje> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-discuss
<lotuspsychje> krytarik: the main idea is to join forces, add relevant bugs help #ubuntu better
<lotuspsychje> trace the bugs better from the crew & help affecting them
<Wild_Man> lotuspsychje, I have more then I can keep up with right now with real life issues or I would
<lotuspsychje> no sweat guys its was just a proposal
<lotuspsychje> its a free group without tasks so :p
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Serge Hallyn: Unprivileged container builds using stacker @ https://s3hh.wordpress.com/2019/03/16/unprivileged-container-builds-using-stacker/
#ubuntu-news 2019-03-17
<Bashing-om> Nothing new this day to add - beginning to set up the WIKI.
<Bashing-om> UWN570: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue570 . Is this as we want to present to the world ? Yall Proofread as I do not feel real well and I may have missed thing(s).
<Wild_Man> I still think this is opinion based and does not belong "Certifications Aren't as Big a Deal as You Think"
<Wild_Man> This seems incorrect wording since Disco Dingo is 19.04 "Disco Dingo (20.04 LTS)." Thoughts?
<Wild_Man> It is under the heading "Ubuntu 19.04 Disco Dingo Community Wallpaper Competition - VOTE HERE!"
<Wild_Man> Just need to drop Disco Dingo and leave 20.04 LTS
<Wild_Man> I did not see anything else
<krytarik> Btw, I'd drop from the headers any bits that say "VOTE HERE!" or "Update Now!" and the likes.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Solus 4 "Fortitude" Officially Released, It's Now Available for Download @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/solus-4-fortitude-officially-released-it-s-now-available-for-download-525323.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: krytarik: Suggested edits ^^ made.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Hey; What have I failed to do to be included: “Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter” team <- https://launchpad.net/~uwn/+members .
<krytarik> Bashing-om: My guess is an oversight by the one who also added Wild_Man earlier shortly after myself - I of course had to be on the team to get push access to the script repo it owns.
<Gerowen> I was added to the "Wiki Editors" launchpad group by popey, but I don't actually have wiki editing rights as far as I can tell.  If I go to wiki.ubuntu.com , I'm not able to create or edit any pages.
<Wild_Man> Gerowen, did you login to the wiki page?
<Gerowen> I am logged in, but I can log out and back in to make sure.
<Gerowen> I "think" it might be that I changed my username from marcusdean-adams to gerowen in Ubuntu One/SSO
<Wild_Man> Probably
<Gerowen> Yep, that was it, just had to re-log
<Gerowen> :p
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linus Torvalds Kicks Off Development of Linux 5.1 Kernel, First RC Is Out Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linus-torvalds-kicks-off-development-of-linux-5-1-kernel-first-rc-is-out-now-525324.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Wild_Man> That will effect some sites
<Gerowen> Yeah I read up on it when I changed it, I hadn't logged into a ton of things, and all the sites I had authenticated with "seemed" to pick up my new username just fine.
<Wild_Man> You actually had to change the username through launchpad to change it on SSO right?
<Gerowen> Yes, changed it in my profile.
<Gerowen> It seems to have carried over in the wiki, it's showing edits I made to a page of mine way back in 2013 now listed under my new username, so that's cool.
<Bashing-om> Gerowen: \o/
#ubuntu-news 2020-03-09
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian Linux Was the Most Vulnerable Operating System in the Last 20 Years @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-linux-was-the-most-vulnerable-operating-system-in-the-last-20-years-529387.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Dustin Kirkland: Working from Home -- Lessons Learned Over 20 Years and Shopping List @ http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2020/03/working-from-home.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Dustin Kirkland))
<Bashing-om> UWN: Pulling "WIP" - only one minor edit to be made yet noted.
<Bashing-om> UWN: ubuntu-news@lists.ubuntu.com is away - doing the forum post next.
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: New Version of gThumb Released with Misc Changes, New App Icon @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=165398 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> UWN: Forum post done - no issues seen. Doing the re-directs.
<Bashing-om> UWN: re-directs done: pending is the social medias.
<guiverc> Bashing-om, okay to push 621 to fridge?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Glad you are awake :D .. Yup . push to the Fridge - I am not aware of any issues.
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/03/09/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-621/
<Bashing-om> UWN: Fridge spot check checks good.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Clear now to wipe Gdoc ?
<guiverc> yep..  tweet done
<guiverc> fb post done too
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Wiping Gdoc.
<Bashing-om> And we do UWN622 :)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 621 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/03/09/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-621/
#ubuntu-news 2020-03-10
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Mozilla Launches Firefox 74 for Windows, Linux, and Mac @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/mozilla-launches-firefox-74-for-windows-linux-and-mac-529399.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Sparky 2020.03 “Po Tolo” Launches Based on Debian “Bullseye” @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/sparky-2020-03-po-tolo-launches-based-on-debian-bullseye-529402.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Interana uses ESM to maintain system security while upgrading its customers to Ubuntu 1... @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/interana-uses-esm-to-maintain-system-security-while-upgrading-its-customers-to-ubuntu-18-04-lts-across-public-clouds
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: On Boxing, Tabletop Exercises and Threat Models @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/on-boxing-tabletop-exercises-and-threat-models
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Firefox 74 Released with DNS over HTTPS, Other Privacy Improvements @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=164969 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Official Firefox Flatpak App Coming to Flathub, Beta Available Already @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=165458 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 621 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/03/09/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-621/ (by guiverc)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: Following The Planning P @ http://coyote.works//posts/ThePlanningP20200310/
#ubuntu-news 2020-03-11
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Tutorials for everyone from everyone @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/tutorials-for-everyone-from-everyone
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Raphaël Hertzog: Keeping Debian 8 Jessie alive for longer than 5 years @ https://raphaelhertzog.com/2020/03/11/keeping-debian-8-jessie-alive-for-longer-than-5-years/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: GNOME 3.36 Released with New Lock Screen, Better Performance @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=165230 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stuart Langridge: On ethical design, and the Ethical Design Handbook @ https://www.kryogenix.org/days/2020/03/03/on-ethical-design-and-the-ethical-design-handbook/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: MAAS controller communication @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/maas-controller-communication
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: ‘Pop Shell’ Wants to Bring Proper Tiling Window Features to GNOME Shell @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=165589 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2020-03-12
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 66 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-66/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: The Arc GTK Theme Needs a New Maintainer @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=165691 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2020-03-13
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Darktable, the Open Source Lightroom Alternative, Scores New Features in Latest Update @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=165700 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: When Events Overtake Planning @ http://coyote.works//posts/Overtake20200312/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Tails 4.4 Released with Important Security Fixes, App Updates @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/tails-4-4-released-with-important-security-fixes-app-updates-529445.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: OSM-MR#8 Hackfest: the highlights @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/osm-mr8-hackfest-the-highlights
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: How to install Ubuntu with the new Raspberry Pi Imager @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/how-to-install-ubuntu-with-the-new-raspberry-pi-imager
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: It’s Almost Too Easy to Install Ubuntu on a Raspberry Pi @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=165752 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Costales: Podcast Ubuntu Y Otras Hierbas S04E05: Teletrabajo con Software Libre @ https://costales.github.io/posts/podcast-ubuntu-y-otras-hierbas-s04-e05/
